# outfeed table, finally done



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

I had a thread a number of months ago, I forgot just how many, about an outfeed table for my new Griz 1023. I finally decided which one I was going to build. Decided on one downlloaded from Popular Woodworking ( I think). It took a while to complete, as I work too many hours at my job, but I finally finished it and it came out pretty good. I put laminate on the top to keep the friction down and it sits on a cleat mounted to the back rail on the saw, so all I need do is lift it out of the way if I have to move the saw. It also folds up, it I need to store it against the wall. Anyway, here it is:


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

What did you use for the laminate on top and where did you get it? I'm Having trouble finding anything in our small town.:confused1:


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

*Laminate*

Mort, I just used a normal kitchen top laminate(formica) that a contractor friend of mine gave me. He had some scraps left over and one was big enough for this.
Ed:smile:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Good job on the outfeed table. It will certainly give you more control and a safer rip situation. PLUS...there's a lot more room to pile stuff on.
Mort, if you go to almost any cabinet or kitchen shop, they'll probably give you as much scrap laminate as you can carry.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks nice. That's on my near future project list. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh man...My future project list is a mile long... I'm looking to build an outfeed table for my delta contractors saw that I can also use as an outfeed for a Ryobi planer without it getting in the way. 

Great work Ed! I'm sure it'll be a pleasure to use!

By the way Mort if you have a Home Depot close they sell melamine covered particle board in 2 x 4 rectangles for 11 bucks.


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

TheRecklessOne said:


> Oh man...My future project list is a mile long... I'm looking to build an outfeed table for my delta contractors saw that I can also use as an outfeed for a Ryobi planer without it getting in the way.
> 
> Great work Ed! I'm sure it'll be a pleasure to use!
> 
> By the way Mort if you have a Home Depot close they sell melamine covered particle board in 2 x 4 rectangles for 11 bucks.


I tried Home Depot, Lowe's and my old standby, Ace Hardware, and none had anything I could use. Ace sent me to an interiors place who sent me to the only guy in town still making cabinets from scratch, and he had to order a piece big enough to fit my table. Bigger, actually, since the smallest he can get is 5' x 5'. $$Ninety seven bucks, but I was getting desperate. 

Here is how it's coming along anyway.

The legs are just propping it up right now, but will fold when it's done. The table is hinged to drop down so I can move the saw back when necessary. The small chip is a sample of the laminate that's coming next week. It is a very close match to the top of the Powermatic extension table.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Great Job. Both outfeed tables look great... The Formica you went with looks great. Wise idea not going with the melamine covered particle board. I cut some today for a router tabletop and I can't stop tear out to save my life....tape, backer, tape and backer...:wallbash:


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

Formica! that's the name that escaped me.

:help:Can someone show me the setup for routing the slots? I'm not good with freehand routing...:surrender:

Pictures would be good.


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

*Route Guide for dado*

Mort, I made two jigs for cutting dados with my router; one for each side of the dado. What I did was take a piece of ¼ plywood about 7 inches long and to it I mounted a piece of ¾ inch stock about 2 inches wide, flush to one side. I made the length about 24 inches. The seven inch dimension needs to be wider than the distance from the edge of your router base to the bit that you are using. I used a ½ inch spiral cut bit. After creating the rough jig, I clamped the jig so I could run the router with the bit and use the bit to trim the length of ¼ inch stock. I could now use the edge of the ¼ inch stock as one side of the cut line for the dado. Make sure that you put the same side of the router against the guide(3/4 inch stock) each time you use the jig for consistency. I have attached a pic below to illustrate. If you need any further info on this you can PM me. There are probably as many types of home made jigs like this as there are makes of routers, so this is just the one I’m using at the moment.


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for that. I'll digest it for a while.

Mort


----------

